

Facebook pay checks make Wall Street look cheap - vivekmgeorge
http://finance.fortune.cnn.com/2012/02/16/facebook-pay-checks-make-wall-street-look-cheap/

======
vivekmgeorge
First off I believe Sheryl Sandberg move to Facebook had less to do with money
and more to do with intellectual challenge. She was set for life before FB. I
am sure the money only helped her decision making.

These figures seem pretty crazy, but competition for top talent in the tech
world is nuts right now (Amazon, FB, Apple, Google, MSFT, not to mention other
cool, smaller companies). I would be curious to see how FB compares to the
banks in total compensation (including stock/options). Most banks have moved
away from cash compensation. Tech is hot now, but I bet during similar cycles
in other industries these figures would not be completely off. Things within
the industry should normalize long-term.

